# Poor Bella



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

This is her bed in my office...no room for a little girl to stretch out LOL


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

LMAO that is hillarious lol :lol:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

LOL that cracks me up! Geez buy the girl a bigger bed, would ya???


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

poor Bella ....she's being so mistreated :lol: 

kisses nat


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

lol thats hilarious!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Poor baby, how can you pick on that sweet girl that way?


----------



## Peppy's Mum (Sep 15, 2004)

HAHAHAHA :lol: :lol: 
Poor Bella lol. Great pic!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

That's such a gorgeous pic, she's such a little cutie. Think maybe you need to get another two or three little chi babies to keep her company in that bed. :lol:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

how sweet is that pic!!?xx :wave:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Awww, how sweet! She is so tiny!!!  I hope she doesn't get a cramp in that bed! It looks a little small for her :wink:


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

mychisangel said:


> That's such a gorgeous pic, she's such a little cutie. Think maybe you need to get another two or three little chi babies to keep her company in that bed. :lol:


I totally agree. She needs some playmates for that bed.

Leslie


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

she just likes her room i see :lol:


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Less bed or more chis, I have five so I vote more chis. Go chis!!!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

OMG That's so cute Looks like you could have saved some money and used a shoe box :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

The moment I saw that pic, that sappy song "All by Myself" started playing in my head.

Poor little Bella. The bed's probably all lumpy in the middle and that's why she had to lay on the edge. It's so sad to see a princess with nobody to snuggle with.  I vote for at least 3 more chihuahuas. You need your stretching room in a bed that big so more than 3 would make it way too crowded.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I have to agree - you need at least 3 more chis to fill up that bed.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

When I die I want to come back as Bella. :lol: :lol:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

To To Funny!!!! Poor little Bella :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

wow can that bed get any smaller! sheesh mom :roll:


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Maybe she has an imaginary friend that's a great dane :lol: :lol: How sweet of her to share with her friend. :wink: 

Or maybe she is hinting at you to come and join in on the nap. :wink: 
What a sweetie!!!


----------



## chiwawa_xoxo (Jul 19, 2005)

That is completely adorable.. she is so cute. That picture is pricelessly funny.


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

bella is soo precious!and so adorable!!!!i bet if you got her a tiny bed she wouldnt set foot in it!
xxx


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That is so funny! :lol: The bed is huge but she stays all curled up on the edge. :lol:


----------



## jmepap (Jul 21, 2005)

That is hilarious :lol:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

I laughed out loud at this pic....from the title of the post I thought it was going to be something sad! What a cutie she is!! :lol:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Shes so cute!


----------

